# Latest Haul... Mommmy.... make it stop!



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

F*&K! I gotta burn my credit cards and bury my spare cash.

I've gotten a little outta hand lately.



1 Box each of Bolivar Petite Coronas, and Roman Allones Special Selects from "South of Florida"

Box of Casa Fuente Corona Gordas
7-stick Casa Fuente Sampler
Box of Padilla Miami's
Box of Arturu Fuente Double Chateau Sungrowns
Padillia Miami 2009 Special Selection (12 sticks)


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Now that is a nice stack!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Holy smokes!!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Excellent Stash, Karl!!! Now I know why you want a new humidor!!!
Are you sure the 483 count that you ordered is going to be big enough?
Shoot... Orlando is only 8 hours from here... maybe I should just come down and line your garage with Spanish Cedar.....


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Karl.... Wow.... Great haul, and what I wouldn't give to have your stash... Or just to have the run of your humidor:eyebrows:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, real nice score


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

man that's a nice stash!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a disease and there is no cure! Nice pick up :tu


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

muy que caliente senor !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow---Niiice.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can I be you're friend.


Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice. A box of Ramon Allones will be my next big purchase... just trying to decide between the RASS and RASCC. Have you tried both? I love the RASCC, but haven't tried the RASS yet.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

very, Very nice haul Karl. Those Boli Petite Beli LEs are nice right now and have a feeling they are going to get a lot better. Enjoy them!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

wow very nice Karl.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice score.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Qball said:


> F*&K! I gotta burn my credit cards and bury my spare cash.
> 
> I've gotten a little outta hand lately.


I understand the feeling. I had to decide not too long ago between lights and smokes...

Turns out I can smoke in the dark. arty:

Great haul you got there, bud!


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn you Karl! You need professional help. In the meantime, while you seek treatment, let me hold on to those smokes.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Nicely done Karl! The thing I hear most from my wife: Are you buying cigars again! It's a compulsion.:beerchug:


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

Qball said:


> F*&K! I gotta burn my credit cards and bury my spare cash.
> 
> I've gotten a little outta hand lately.
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice to buy a weeks supply all at one time. :whoo:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

arodgers said:


> Very nice. A box of Ramon Allones will be my next big purchase... just trying to decide between the RASS and RASCC. Have you tried both? I love the RASCC, but haven't tried the RASS yet.


Personally, I like the RASS better. They have more flavor. Maybe I got a bad box of RASCC but they just aren't doing it for me like their big brothers.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty, Okay I'll hold your cards for safe keeping if you need the help Bro!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I went ahead and lit up an Allones. Very nice. Not quite as aromatic as a Boli, but stronger on flavor. A very nice cigar. What I think a Cuban should be!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Qball said:


> F*&K! I gotta burn my credit cards and bury my spare cash.
> 
> I've gotten a little outta hand lately.
> 
> ...


Fantastic haul, Karl.

I'm jealous of those Boli's!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy crap Karl, that's an awesome haul. Excellent pickups.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Qball said:


> I went ahead and lit up an Allones. Very nice. Not quite as aromatic as a Boli, but stronger on flavor. A very nice cigar. What I think a Cuban should be!


Any spice? Not a big fan of spice, so the RASCC was right up my alley.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Real nice man! Normally when I feel proud of a haul it defines the purchase of "a" box...


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't worry about burning the credit cards, I think they are already smoldering! 
Damn, what an incredible haul. And to think I sent you the Poo Pass today!


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Great haul Karl, Since I am in Tampa I will be up later in the week to help you out with those choice smokes....Great buy enjoy.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

I just don't know what to say... Speechless... The only thing I can do is drool.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice haul, love the Bolis and Casa.

Enjoy,


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet haul, Enjoy.


----------

